# Nuovi ati drivers 8.29.6

## Tru

Dopo aver aggiornato ho questo errore

 > ~/ > glxgears

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x781B6E97, but expected 0x84220BA7

libGL error: InitDriver failed

e niente direct render

se qualcuno sa qualcosa tnx

----------

## Ic3M4n

hai riavviato dopo averli messi? hai scaricato il modulo e l'hai ricaricato? sono le prime cose che mi dimentico pure io di fare, però di solito non parte l'ambiente grafico.

----------

## kingrebound

io ho fatto eselect opengl set ati,env-update,source /etc/profile,poi ho riavviato....

pero ho notato una stranezza....

625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 124.953 FPS

con una ati x300...con gli 8.24 faceva sui 3000FPS,con gli 8.28 addirittura 7000....

----------

## fejfbo

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> io ho fatto eselect opengl set ati,env-update,source /etc/profile,poi ho riavviato....
> 
> pero ho notato una stranezza....
> 
> 625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 124.953 FPS

 

Quasi sicuramente non riesce a caricare il modulo dri, controlla tra i log di Xorg

----------

## kingrebound

mi sono spiegato male....ho quei risultati con glxgears,pero provando con lo screensaver GLBLUR(che di solito uso per verificare il funzionamento dei driver)si vede che questo velocissimo...se i driver non funzionassero il cubo dello screensaver andrebbe piano e scatterebbe...

----------

## Ic3M4n

hai per caso pasticciato con compiz?

io ho notato che quando attivo compiz e poi lo stacco (senza riscaricare il modulo) glxgears fa pochi fps, ma se è glxgears che da problemi, non è un problema. non è uno strumento di benchmark, è solo una finestrella con tre ruote che girano.

----------

## kingrebound

no,compiz non lo ho mai installato....cmq ero gia tranquillo,perche come ripeto l'accelerazione funziona...ho solo fatto notare questa stranezza.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

li ho messi adesso e sembra che funzionino bene.

non ho fatto nulla di particolare ma sembra non diano problemi.

----------

## bandreabis

Che schede video avete?

Io ho il problema con la ATI Xpress 200M, che funzionano solo con i drivers 8.24.8 che ormai è fuori da portage.

EDIT: chissà a che pensavo quando ho scritto la versione.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

una mobility 9600

----------

## kingrebound

x300...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Che schede video avete?
> 
> Io ho il problema con la ATI Xpress 200M, che funzionano solo con i drivers 8.24.8 che ormai è fuori da portage.
> 
> EDIT: chissà a che pensavo quando ho scritto la versione. 

 

a me solo con le 8.23.7 ...

----------

## bandreabis

Hai già postato sul forum internazionale? Ho letto di uno che aveva quella versione... ma cambia poco, siamo entrambi fuori da portage.

Dici che si potrebbe dare un quickpkg e tentare la sorte con il nuovo driver?

----------

## Tru

Il mio problema rimane : ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x781B6E97, but expected 0x84220BA7

mi funziano solo gli ati 8.27.10.*

e niente ho guardato che altri hanno lo stesso errore ma nessuna soluzione è apparsa

Ho una x300 pcie amd 64 il fatto strano è che quake4 funziona e usa emulazione a 32 .. indi penso sia un fatto di 32 o 64 bit ati-drivers io ho la versione 64  vorrei provare la versione x86 ma come vaccio visto nel make.conf ho tutto settato per 64. Vedendo i post cmq ci sono un sacco di problemi con ste ati nonostante le faq, il wiki  ste schede a ogni rilascio nuovi drivers .. problemi e non supportano eixgl invece nvidia si ..mi faccio un regalino d'autunno una scheda nvidia ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... io con nvidia sul fisso mi trovo molto meglio. il problema è che 2 anni fa non si trovavano in giro portatili con schede nvidia... quindi cicca. in ogni caso se vi servono i vecchi ebuild da mettere in overlay li trovate sul cvs. il problema è che mi sa che dovete stare attenti con le versioni del kernel. se troppo recenti potrebbero esserci dei problemi a compilare il modulo fglrx.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Hai già postato sul forum internazionale? Ho letto di uno che aveva quella versione... ma cambia poco, siamo entrambi fuori da portage.
> 
> Dici che si potrebbe dare un quickpkg e tentare la sorte con il nuovo driver?

 

questi ati-drivers stanno iniziando a darmi su i nervi... 

Ma è mai possibile che con ogni nuova release dei drivers facciano fuori delle schede ??? 

E' mai possibile che non tengano per niente alla compatibilità all'indietro con le "vecchie" schede ???   :Confused: 

Più che postare sui forum internazionali dovremmo dare una tiratina d'orecchie ad ATI od aspettare che lo faccia AMD (con la quale si è "associata") e che tirino fuori dei drivers a regola d'arte.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tra l'altro in questa maniera perdono terreno nei confronti di NVIDIA, i cui drivers funzionano alla meraviglia con tutte le schede di stesso livello della mia...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Io già mi sono pentito di non aver speso 100 in più per prendere un portatile con una NVIDIA... 

E questo dovrebbe far preoccupare molto il "quartier generale" di ATI, specialmente quando (chissà se succederà mai) XGL/AIGLX - Compiz/Beryl saranno stabili e quindi MOOOOOLTO più ambiti dagli utenti...

Già io invidio da matti la mia ragazza che con il suo portatile ASUS con NVIDIA ha le XGL con COmpiz che è una meraviglia... e i giochi 3d le vanno da lusso ...

e io invece per avere l'accelerazione 3D ho dovuto smanettare giorni con ebuild del CVS e overlay.

E poi un consiglio... Invece di toglier via dal portage i driver che per molti sono GLI UNICI CHE VANNO, perchè non fanno una nuova "pacchettizzazione" (tipo ati-legacy, come hanno fatto per nvidia), dicendo che questi drivers sono più vecchi e quindi possono dar problemi con le "nuove tecnologie" (xorg 7.1 per esempio) piuttosto che lasciare nella CACCA così tanti di noi ????

----------

## Ic3M4n

la cosa è molto semplice:i legacy drivers di nvidia sono direttamente sviluppati da loro. se vai sul sito di nvidia trovi i driver per le schede vecchie e per quelle nuove. tu stai dicento invece di creare una cosa interna a portage, mantenere un'ebuild vecchio. il problema di base sta nel fatto che spesso e volentieri con il cambio del kernel sei costretto ad utilizzare anche i nuovi drivers. quindi dovresti mantenerti in ogni caso un sistema "datato" o comunque non aggiornato.

----------

## SteelRage

Anch'io sono un fortunato possessore di Radeon 9000.

Adesso mi tocca tornare al driver opensource (con il quale XGL+compiz funziona in maniera ridicola). Con i driver closed-source di Ati l'accelerazione non era buona comunque, ma speravo che in una successiva relase le cose sarebbero cambiate.

A questo punto, toccherà prendere in seria considerazione lo sborsare altri soldini per comprare una scheda Nvidia.

Viva Ati! (anche da parte mia)  :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io personalmente come già detto ho una sola ati, sto aspettando da due anni che i driver open siano consentano il direct rendering. attualmente solo con quelli in cvs riesco ad ottenere il direct rendering anche se occasionalmente mi va in freeze il pc. per quel poco che li ho provati in ogni caso mi sembra che diano molti meno problemi di quelli closed, poi se da qui a poco la mia scheda non sarà più supportata almeno potrò utilizzare quelli.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io personalmente come già detto ho una sola ati, sto aspettando da due anni che i driver open siano consentano il direct rendering. attualmente solo con quelli in cvs riesco ad ottenere il direct rendering anche se occasionalmente mi va in freeze il pc. per quel poco che li ho provati in ogni caso mi sembra che diano molti meno problemi di quelli closed, poi se da qui a poco la mia scheda non sarà più supportata almeno potrò utilizzare quelli.

 

ma con sti drivers hai risultati "paragonabili" ai driver closed???

dove posso prendere sti drivers???

sono in portage ???

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quello che ho capito anche quelli in portage hanno il supporto per il direct rendering della mia scheda, però essendo ancora in fase di forte sviluppo è meglio utilizzare quelli da cvs che logicamente un giorno vanno e l'altro no. 

cmq dai un'occhio qui

spiegano abbastanza bene cosa fare e come. inoltre da qualche parte in quel marasma di roba dovrebbe esserci anche un link all'ebuild del cvs.

per l'utilizzo... non è che io sfrutti tantissimo l'accelerazione grafica, mi basta giocare ogni tanto a bzflag, xmoto e vedere qualche film senza ciucciare a fondo il processore. quindi con il direct rendering è meglio, anche perchè la qualità secondo me è migliore. e queste cose riesco a farle.

inoltre mi capita spesso e volentieri che utilizzando i driver closed ci siano dei freeze quando utilizzo periferiche di acquisizione video, o che non funzionino nemmeno. mettendo i driver open risolvo molti di questi problemi, che logicamente sul fisso con nvidia non ho.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mmm .. troppo complesso e troppo a rischio "incasinamento globale" ... nn posso permettermi un'installazione del genere... è l'unico pc he ho !!!

e poi non si fa menzione della mia scheda ... che usa il driver open "ati"  non il "radeon"

----------

## Ic3M4n

che scheda è? non l'hai scritto sopra vero? non la trovo...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> che scheda è? non l'hai scritto sopra vero? non la trovo...

 

la:

 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

 da lspci   :Wink: 

----------

## Tru

Ho provato i driver open e sembra funzionare cioè :

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes   --- WOW ---

fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1

 Nessun errore ...

glxgears

5673 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1134.443 FPS

5701 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1140.157 FPS

fgrlx faceva 300

indi provo  googleearth   ...

lentissimo impossibile muoversi la cpu al 100%

provo quake4

crassa

.. provo anche il tool driconf ma niente non migliora

la cosa strana è che con il driver fglrx nonostante ho direct rendering: NO e meno FPS i programmi 3D almeno funzionano  sembra assurdo ma è così.

----------

## Tru

Cè qualcosa non va nell'ebuild ati-drivers gentoo ( o solo nella mia  ) perchè ho installato ati di brutto con sh ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run e adesso funzia tutto  :Smile:  Funziona nel senso come era prima con gli 8.27.10 bhe almeno non dowgrado .. probabilmente è la mia distro incasinata con eselect o opengl-update o layman con xgl forse con altre distribuzioni sti problemi non ci sono ma io adoro Gentoo e poi alla fine si risolve tutto quello manca è il tempo e grazie cmq a tutti +

ciao !

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... personalmente è una cosa che sconsiglio sempre. i motivi si susseguono di release in release. quindi non ho voglia di riscriverli ancora.

----------

## Tru

Ice .. non piace neanche a me aver fatto un installer così diciamo a freddo però ho risolto il problema che era

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch

e  ho trovato atri con questo errore esempio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501013-highlight-error+ddx+driver+fingerprint+mismatch.html

ma nessuna soluzione

allora ho provato a installare ati lisci e risolto  mi fà pensare a un problema di chi fa gli ebuild o da chi fa eselect il che mi rendo conto non è semplice e dico grazie a questi ! Uso anche linux da abbastanza tempo da sapere che le persone a volte sbagliano e a volte manca una semplice cosa come un link simbolico una cavolata ma che per quella cavolata non funzia nulla. Ti faccio un altro esempio avevo le gtk2 e gnome lentissimo perchè mancava in .gtkrc-2.0  l'engine adesso ho murrine cmq ce ne sono atri ma questo che mancava rallentava tantissimo  gnome o meglio le gtk e per solo colpa di un thema che mancava di un setting era lento.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... personalmente credo che se mai mi dovessi trovare ad avere un'errore del genere prima di metter qualcosa senza utilizzare emerge cercherei di capirne il motivo. onestamente non credo che il problema sia un link simbolico o cose del genere, altrimenti a nessuno di noi andrebbero questi drivers. inoltre come puoi ben vedere i driver sono in testing e quindi possono avere qualche problema, magari solamente dell'ebuild. in ogni caso nulla ti vietava di rimettere quelli precedenti una volta visto che questi non funzionavano. non è una questione di vita o di morte avere i drivers aggiornati all'ultimo pacchetto appena uscito. anzi... a volte portano solo problemi e basta, l'importante è sapere dove mettere le mani per rimediare alla situazione, ed a volte un semplice downgrade è la cosa che bisogna fare senza smerdare mezzo sistema.

----------

## Tru

ti assicuro non si è smerdato nulla riavviato tutto ok

si è sistemato  tutto.

Se una soluzione funzia che problema c'è..

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... dove sono i file che hai messo con l'installer? riesci a rimuoverli? e se volessi utilizzare per qualche tempo i driver open ci riesci dato che eselect adesso non funziona più?

----------

## Tru

eselect funziona nessun problema ora anzi funziona tutto

----------

